# How can I locate a sales rep person or agency in florida for free



## AECompany (May 11, 2008)

Where in the world can I find for free either a sales rep or sales rep agency in Florida? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Try craigslist.

I've found a couple of decent reps through craigslist.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Also do a Google on manufacturers representative and manufacturers agent. You will get some trade organizations and boards where there are listings. I haven't tried lately, but I'm sure you'll find something.


----------



## AECompany (May 11, 2008)

peteVA said:


> Also do a Google on manufacturers representative and manufacturers agent. You will get some trade organizations and boards where there are listings. I haven't tried lately, but I'm sure you'll find something.


 

Thanks. That was some very useful information.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

That's why I come. Glad to help.


----------



## AECompany (May 11, 2008)

I have come to find out that it is really hard finding a manufacture rep in the apparel industry. I have done numerous goggle searches and most often than not they are in some other type of field. Do any of you guys have any suggested apparel rep that you have used in the past. I would like to show them my products in hope of being represented by them. Thanks.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

If you could find none there, my next suggestion would be to personally visit some trade shows. There are many reps there. Find some in booths with non-competing goods and give them your card, maybe a sample. 
.


----------



## selectofferings (Aug 15, 2008)

Well i currently own a sales rep company in Utah, there are alot of other reps who have their own showrooms you might want to visit a few showrooms.


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

There is a book that you can buy that lists pretty much every rep in the U.S. It has a lot of useful information on each rep and tells of what type of clothing they represent and to what types of stores they sell.
Although it is fairly pricy it has a wealth of information and I would imagine that you will eventually need reps across the U.S. so this would be a great reference for you. I'll try and dig up the title or even a link for you.

John


----------



## AECompany (May 11, 2008)

So I found some sales rep, actually tons of sales rep, on infomat.com. However, I'm getting the feeling that they would not be interested in a small no name company like mine. I'm going to still contact a few however. Whats your experience with this?


----------



## AECompany (May 11, 2008)

Since you own a sales rep company. Do you deal with mostly large companies or small up-start? What is the criteria a company needs to fullfill in order for you to represent them?


----------

